# Double wide roof



## waterman1971 (Apr 19, 2009)

What type of vents were removed? If they removed the soffit vents the ridge vent will be ineffective.


----------



## J darlene (May 30, 2011)

*roof*

the vents were about 1 foot by 1 foot 4 on each side took them off replaced with plywood and 3D shingles


----------



## J darlene (May 30, 2011)

The vents were about 3 ft from peek


----------



## waterman1971 (Apr 19, 2009)

Maybe this will help.










Ideally you need soffit venting for the ridge to work to it's full potential. 

Sounds like they removed your gable vents.

With out some air being allowed in the attic, none can escape.


----------



## J darlene (May 30, 2011)

*double wide*

the double wide has soffit vent all the way round across the front down the sides and across the back


----------



## waterman1971 (Apr 19, 2009)

J darlene said:


> the double wide has soffit vent all the way round across the front down the sides and across the back


That is the ideal setup for a ridge vent. 

Did the roofer cut out to allow for the ridge vent?


----------



## J darlene (May 30, 2011)

it has a cathedral ceilings


----------



## waterman1971 (Apr 19, 2009)

You mentioned in the original post that vents were removed. 

Wonder why a home with cathedral ceilings would have gable vents? 

Scratching my head on that one. 

The home has cathedral ceilings and the vents were removed because they leaked onto the ceilings correct?

The vents were three feet down from the peak correct?

I guess I am missing something.


----------



## waterman1971 (Apr 19, 2009)

Is your ceiling attached directly to your roof rafters?


----------



## J darlene (May 30, 2011)

sorry, gone so long went to lowe's bought 8 low profile roof vents, the vents were on the roof , i thought if i put a ridge vent across the top i could get ride of those vents, No can do!! that double wide came with a marrage wall ,the only thing the ridge vent is venting is a small gap between the 2 walls, without the vents the heat is traped in side and is being released throught light fixtures and the gas furannce that came with the double wide i never used it so the roofer took that vent out also, now the heat is coming out of the front where the return was located. thank for your help it really helped me figer out what was going on have a go week 

thank again 
JD:thumbup:


----------

